# YOUTH MODEL .308 FOR WIFE



## CHEESE (Jan 29, 2009)

Wonderin whats a good youth model .308 for my wife would be, any input is great. thanx


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

How much are you willing to spend? That will help us narrow it down for you...

Does she/you prefer a wood, laminate or synthetic stock? bolt action? blued or stainless?

What will she be hunting? lots of good manufacturers out there...

Sorry, lot's of questions huh?


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

fatbass said:


> Remington model 7.
> 
> .308 is a great round but you should also look at 7mm-08. Hits like a .308 but recoils like a .243. 8)


Remington Model 7. Yup. I have and love my .308; but I have to agree with the 7mm-08 concept.

I have the Model 7 for my daughters and it shoots like a laser.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Just bought the Mossberg ATR youth .308 from cal ranch for my wife for it was just over $300. been shooting it the last couple of weeks and really been having fun with it, (might not let my wife shoot it :wink: ). Shoots really good to. Was going to buy the 7mm 08 but found it more difficult to find shells where you can get .308's at about any wally world. my .02. good luck.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

bought my wife a Win mod 70 youth model .243. she likes it but I don't think it is made any more.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

At some point you will be told this, so I'm going to say it. The best gun is what feels best in your wife's hands.
But letting us know what your budget is like would make our suggestions go a long way.
I am assuming your wife is a bit small so below I have some suggestions:

Ruger M77 compact (blue or stainless)
http://www.galleryofguns.com/Genie/Defa ... ll&sit=All

Howa 1500 w/ scope
http://www.galleryofguns.com/Genie/Defa ... &pid=&inv=


----------



## CHEESE (Jan 29, 2009)

i dont want to spend a lot but want a good gun. she will also be on a horse so synthetic would be the best. i have .308 in ruger m77 and love it, but she can not see out of the scope on it and she looks akward shooting it, she wants to shoot deer and elk. thought about the 7mm-08 but as USMARINE said .308 shells are easy to find.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Savage makes (made) a nice model 99 lever action and chambered it in .308. It is a good youth sized and would be a very good saddle gun. They also chambered the same action in 300 savage - a little less kick if that's a big deal. But the .308 on the Savage 99 is a nice rifle.

A quick search turned one up on KSL.com for $700 which seems a bit pricey to me. Here's the link though - to at least show you what it looks like.
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =377&lpid=

Pawn shop would probably turn up something a bit more reasonably priced.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought a Savage Youth gun in a 7mm-08 for my wife a few years ago. It has been a great gun and fits her well. The only problem is it is so light the recoil is a bit more than I would have liked. We solved it by playing with some different reloading combinations untill we found something that worked well and has low recoil.

Mark


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

How about a 30-30?
Tried and true caliber for deer and you dont have to use a scope


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Depending on your budget, here is what my wife is gonna shoot once i buy the barrel http://www.impactguns.com/store/090161103958.html . With the limbsaver recoil pad and recoil reduction stock that comes on the pro hunter, its supposed to reduce felt recoil by 43%. Im not sure I agree with the 43% number but I was able to shoot 40 rounds out of my 45-70 loaded with a 325gr bullet shooting at 2100 fps and not even get a bruise.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

CHEESE said:


> i dont want to spend a lot but want a good gun. she will also be on a horse so synthetic would be the best. i have .308 in ruger m77 and love it, but she can not see out of the scope on it and she looks akward shooting it, she wants to shoot deer and elk. thought about the 7mm-08 but as USMARINE said .308 shells are easy to find.


This is why I suggested the M77 COMPACT not the regular rifle. A small person can handle this one just fine


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

Bo0YaA said:


> Depending on your budget, here is what my wife is gonna shoot once i buy the barrel http://www.impactguns.com/store/090161103958.html . With the limbsaver recoil pad and recoil reduction stock that comes on the pro hunter, its supposed to reduce felt recoil by 43%. Im not sure I agree with the 43% number but I was able to shoot 40 rounds out of my 45-70 loaded with a 325gr bullet shooting at 2100 fps and not even get a bruise.


I also shoot a TC with the flex tec stock and it is great! I shoot 7mag and 50cal and the recoil is reduced quite a lot. And it would be a nice gun to pack on a horse. My wife shoots the Ruger M77mk2 Varminter in 243. It is a heavy pig but has the recoil about like my 204 :mrgreen:


----------

